# anyone else on Freedom?



## mullman (Jan 5, 2006)

leaving Bremmerhaven May 22, arr NY June 5.


----------



## x3Bruin (Oct 8, 2005)

My car awaits "freedom"... so I'm with you in spirit.


----------



## dapharsyde (Feb 19, 2006)

I dropped off my car in Frankfurt on May 17th, and according to the WW site, I'm also booked on the Freedom. Does the ship arrive in NY or NJ? I live in NJ, so I'm hoping it's NJ


----------



## mullman (Jan 5, 2006)

I see New York...


----------



## jaflaim (Jun 27, 2005)

x3Bruin said:


> My car awaits "freedom"... so I'm with you in spirit.


My car arrives NY on the 21st. I was hoping to see it by June 3rd. Now, I am not very optimistic.


----------



## mullman (Jan 5, 2006)

hmm, for anyone who received a car on "FREEDOM" does she have another name on AIS?
Can't seem to find her this morning anywhere between Bremerhaven and her next port.

Not that this really is of any importance, but you know how it is...it passes the time


----------



## zfore (Jan 4, 2006)

I hope that I made it on Freedom. I dropped off in Zurich on May 5 and was originally booked on Titus but was "bumped" for some reason. I suppose this is meant to teach me patience.


----------



## mullman (Jan 5, 2006)

I can't find Freedom anywhere on AIS.
I'm praying this is not Tricolor part deux...:dunno:


----------



## zfore (Jan 4, 2006)

My status is "Loaded on Vessel" at 20:52, 22/05/2006, according to the W&W website. Looks like the Freedom is still afloat!


----------



## mullman (Jan 5, 2006)

whoo-hoo, me to!

LOADED ON VESSEL	BREMERHAVEN	22/05/2006 20:52

Looks like our vehicles are shipmates.


----------



## elee (Feb 1, 2006)

Looks like my car made it too! We're all shipmates. Mullman - when do you think our cars will make it to NC?


----------



## mullman (Jan 5, 2006)

elee, was your car an ED car or is it new?

ED cars will be getting off the cruise in NY on June 5th, so I am planning on it being at the dealer barring any problems the week of June 19th (two weeks from unloading). Earlier if I am lucky. I did back into a VW Polo in Mittenwald leaving a very small scrape on my bumper that I know I would buff out. (I knew I should have gotten that PDC!) Hopefully they will not hold my car captive there to paint the spot.


I believe the new cars will land on June 10th in Charleston, then travel to the BMW VPC in Greer/Spartanburg. I could be wrong of course. See the chart above from the W&W site.


----------



## elee (Feb 1, 2006)

My car was an ED, in fact it is the mystic blue 330i sitting at Harms in your photo album!


----------



## mullman (Jan 5, 2006)

Freedom spotted! Our cars are setttled in for their journey.

AIS Live reminds me of "Where's Waldo"...


----------



## mullman (Jan 5, 2006)

Full steam ahead captain.


----------



## mullman (Jan 5, 2006)

Today Antwerp,


----------



## mullman (Jan 5, 2006)




----------



## dapharsyde (Feb 19, 2006)




----------



## GBPackerfan1963 (May 5, 2006)

You guys are hilarious :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: I only hope I get to be this anal in September :yikes: :yikes:


----------



## mullman (Jan 5, 2006)

firehire said:


> You guys are hilarious :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: I only hope I get to be this anal in September :yikes: :yikes:


Seriously, it is pretty pathetic I must say  But it passes the time!


----------



## elee (Feb 1, 2006)

Mullman-
I got an email from my CA saying that the car should leave the VPC TODAY and be here in a day. He doesn't know why it didn't leave last week as scheduled. Definately should have it this week!


----------



## mullman (Jan 5, 2006)

Sweet!

I'll call Precision (BMT) late this afternoon and have them track my VIN.
Should be by the weekend :thumbup:


----------



## Kzang (Apr 12, 2006)

Lucky you!

My car has been at my dealer since 6/7/2006 but I can't pick it up until June 30th  

NOW thats real torture!


----------



## aprilED (Oct 27, 2005)

Does anybody know whether ED cars bound for mid-west/south from the NY VPC go to South Carolina first and then on to the dealer?


----------



## mullman (Jan 5, 2006)

aprilED-

As far as I know mid-west/south (I'm in NC) ED cars arrive & are VPC'd up north then are trucked to your dealer.
NEW (NOT ED) cars are VPC'd in Spartanburg.

At least my '00 540 was VPC'd there (not ED car).


----------



## aprilED (Oct 27, 2005)

mullman said:


> aprilED-
> 
> As far as I know mid-west/south (I'm in NC) ED cars arrive & are VPC'd up north then are trucked to your dealer.
> NEW (NOT ED) cars are VPC'd in Spartanburg.
> ...


was wondering whether they have changed logistics because

1. my dealer tells me that the car has reached SC from VPC!!!
2. SC to various markets, and NY to SC routes may have scheduled trucks leaving (similar to ships leaving from bremerhaven) and cars can get on one of these trucks...

anyways, these last few days of waiting is far worse than the weeks of waiting till now


----------



## mullman (Jan 5, 2006)

Well, as of 15:00 today (EST) I must still sitting at the VPC in NJ.
The Transport Company has no record of my VIN.

elle, what is your status?


----------



## mullman (Jan 5, 2006)

aprilED said:


> was wondering whether they have changed logistics because
> 
> 1. my dealer tells me that the car has reached SC from VPC!!!
> 2. SC to various markets, and NY to SC routes may have scheduled trucks leaving (similar to ships leaving from bremerhaven) and cars can get on one of these trucks...
> ...


Now that is VERY interesting.

And YES, this is the hard part, I could drive to NJ myself in 8 hrs...


----------



## mullman (Jan 5, 2006)

Kzang said:


> Lucky you!
> 
> My car has been at my dealer since 6/7/2006 but I can't pick it up until June 30th
> 
> NOW thats real torture!


Ah, business trip, just quit!


----------



## Kzang (Apr 12, 2006)

mullman said:


> Ah, business trip, just quit!


Haha! But then I won't be able to afford my new car


----------



## elee (Feb 1, 2006)

I can't believe the car hasn't been picked up yet! What number do you call to check on the shipping status? I've been emailing back and forth with my CA but he's on vacation this week- he's been checking his messages at night and responding. Truly these last few days have been excruciating. Maybe we should just take a trip to NJ and drive the cars back to NC!


----------



## mullman (Jan 5, 2006)

a Pandora's Box, Kzang!


----------



## zfore (Jan 4, 2006)

mullman said:


> Well, as of 15:00 today I am still sitting at the VPC in NJ according to the Transport Company.
> Not picked up yet. UGH.
> 
> elle, what is your status?


Same here. Just checked with my CA. Now he's telling me it will take 5 days to reach the dealer once the car is released to the carrier. BS. Now I won't feel so bad asking for a nearly $500 refund for the amount they overcharged at lease inception.


----------



## Kzang (Apr 12, 2006)

elee said:


> I can't believe the car hasn't been picked up yet! What number do you call to check on the shipping status? I've been emailing back and forth with my CA but he's on vacation this week- he's been checking his messages at night and responding. Truly these last few days have been excruciating. Maybe we should just take a trip to NJ and drive the cars back to NC!


Kinda Ironic, I need to go to Atlanta to pick up my car and I'm in NJ.

You guys need to go to NJ to pick up your car


----------



## mullman (Jan 5, 2006)

elee said:


> I can't believe the car hasn't been picked up yet! What number do you call to check on the shipping status? I've been emailing back and forth with my CA but he's on vacation this week- he's been checking his messages at night and responding. Truly these last few days have been excruciating. Maybe we should just take a trip to NJ and drive the cars back to NC!


Cars to my local dealer in Charlotte come via Barvarian Motor Transport.
aka Precision Motor Transport:

http://www.pmtghome.com/contactus.aspx

I call the number on the above page and ask to track a VIN.
They then want the last 7 digits. Too bad they do not have a web interface ala WW lines (shipping Bremerhaven to East coast).

What's the hold up :dunno:


----------



## mullman (Jan 5, 2006)

elee said:


> Maybe we should just take a trip to NJ and drive the cars back to NC!


ROAD TRIP! :rofl:


----------



## mullman (Jan 5, 2006)

zfore said:


> Same here. Just checked with my CA. Now he's telling me it will take 5 days to reach the dealer once the car is released to the carrier. BS. Now I won't feel so bad asking for a nearly $500 refund for the amount they overcharged at lease inception.


zfore, that is terrible 

Just say, best case scenario, they are picked up this afternoon - you are looking at early next week already.


----------



## mullman (Jan 5, 2006)

Kzang said:


> Kinda Ironic, I need to go to Atlanta to pick up my car and I'm in NJ.
> 
> You guys need to go to NJ to pick up your car


Gentlemen, it appears we have been sucked into a parallel universe where up is down and down is up. :yikes:


----------



## zfore (Jan 4, 2006)

mullman said:


> zfore, that is terrible
> 
> Just say, best case scenario, they are picked up this afternoon - you are looking at early next week already.


I just tried the Precsion (BMT) number. They don't know where the car is.  I agree, mullman, I think I'm looking at next week.

I'm interested to see how the dealer reacts when I request a refund of the overpayment. The finance manager told me that BMWFS does not make lease payment #2. Imagine my (pleasant) surprise when I received a statement from BMW indicating that they did, in fact, make that payment. When adding up the charges paid at lease inception, I find an overpayment of nearly $100 more than a month's lease payment. 

This will be fun. I don't want to say anything until after re-delivery so they don't drag their feet or neglect to fill the tank.


----------



## mullman (Jan 5, 2006)

zfore said:


> I just tried the Precsion (BMT) number. They don't know where the car is.  I agree, mullman, I think I'm looking at next week.
> 
> I'm interested to see how the dealer reacts when I request a refund of the overpayment. The finance manager told me that BMWFS does not make lease payment #2. Imagine my (pleasant) surprise when I received a statement from BMW indicating that they did, in fact, make that payment. When adding up the charges paid at lease inception, I find an overpayment of nearly $100 more than a month's lease payment.
> 
> This will be fun. I don't want to say anything until after re-delivery so they don't drag their feet or neglect to fill the tank.


BMWFS definitely makes the second payment.
I rec a statement in the mail showing a zero balance and their credit of pmt #2 to my account.

At least we are all in this together - one big happy family :thumbup:


----------



## elee (Feb 1, 2006)

Yes, BMWFS has paid my payment #2. However I've already received my statement for payment #3. I was hoping to have my car before this payment is due.


----------



## mullman (Jan 5, 2006)

As of 14:35 EST my car has still not been picked up from the VPC.
I only work 0600-1200 on Thursdays and will shoot by my dealer and see what is happening. My dealer is only 10 mins from my place of business, so it is not a big deal. He will have his daily VAR report and we can work from there.

Still hoping to take delivery before the weekend, but if it does not work out, sobeit.
I have an apt to have the windows tinted on Saturday, but I can move that to next week.

Would like to spend a few ours de-badging and hardwiring my V1, the weekend is the perfect time for that sort of stuff.


----------



## Kzang (Apr 12, 2006)

Wonder why it is taking so long at the vpc..

Is there a potential damage to it?

My car arrived on 6/3 went through vpc and to the dealer at 6/7.
Just 4 days.


----------



## mullman (Jan 5, 2006)

Kzang said:


> Wonder why it is taking so long at the vpc..
> 
> Is there a potential damage to it?
> 
> ...


I dunno.
elee is in Durham (NC) and his dealer is about 2 hrs from mine (Hendrick BMW, Charlotte, NC) and his car is also not loaded on the carrier yet. We are hoping for generic delay and no damage.

I only work from 0600 to 1200 tomorrow and will stop by my dealer (10 mins from my office) and check on what is going on.


----------



## mullman (Jan 5, 2006)

CA says as of this morning my baby is rolling South.
Hopefully re-delivery by the weekend!

Just chilling out until then.
Any attempt to work is futile at best.










:rofl:

EDIT

So I call BMT to check and get an ETA and they say they have no record of my VIN  
Now I am intrigued.

Upon calling the dealer back, CA says it has been "Released to Carrier", technically NOT heading my way. Says it will be here easily within another week for sure - ARGH.

BMT referred me to BMW office at the terminal, then the VPC, no one seems to know anything although they are polite, just not helpful. I am now talking with BMW distribution in NJ just trying to figure out where my car is...

If it is next week fine, sobeit - I just want to know.


----------



## aprilED (Oct 27, 2005)

good luck mullman

i think i have found the reason for all this confusion at dictionary.com
:brent: :eeps:

car***183;ri***183;er (kr-r)
n.

A person or an animal that shows no symptoms of a disease but harbors the infectious agent of that disease and is capable of transmitting it to others. 
*A compound capable of transferring a hydrogen atom from one compound to another. *
A quantity of naturally occurring element added to a minute amount of pure isotope, especially a radioactive one, to facilitate the chemical handling of the isotope. 
An individual that carries, but does not express, a gene for a particular recessive trait, yet when mated with another carrier, can produce offspring that do.

Once the compound realises the mistake, it will return our BMW


----------



## mullman (Jan 5, 2006)

aprilED-

Here are some phone numbers if you want to try your luck.

BMWED, Liz, 800.932.0831
Bavarian Motor Transport dispatch 201.413.9420


----------



## aprilED (Oct 27, 2005)

Thanx a ton!!!!

BMT does not handle Dallas, but called BMW distribution and i belive it has left yesterday and looks like i may get it by saturday!!!. 


WOOHOOO


EDIT:

Also, confirmation that the car went from NJ to SC and then is coming to dallas from SC.


----------



## mullman (Jan 5, 2006)

aprilED said:


> Thanx a ton!!!!
> BMT does not handle Dallas, but called BMW distribution and i belive it has left yesterday and looks like i may get it by saturday!!!.
> WOOHOOO
> EDIT:
> Also, confirmation that the car went from NJ to SC and then is coming to dallas from SC.


OK, your car will be on Waggoners then.

http://www.waggonerstrucking.com/Contact%20Us/Index.html


----------



## elee (Feb 1, 2006)

Just spoke with BMWED, they said that my car was released to carrier yesterday with an ETA of 6/15. I called BMT again this afternoon, and as of 1600, dispatch found my VIN and said that the truck should almost be in Chapel Hill right now. It looks like I might actually get my weekend delivery!! I can't wait!


----------



## dapharsyde (Feb 19, 2006)

mullman said:


> Would like to spend a few ours de-badging and hardwiring my V1, the weekend is the perfect time for that sort of stuff.


Mullman,

Let me know your experience with hardwiring your V1 - I plan on doing the same thing with mine, although I don't think I have the original wiring harness from my V1 anymore. I currently power it via cigarette lighter in my corolla, but would like to have it hardwired in my bimmer.

How hard is it to open up the dash area? I have a 3-series with I-drive...not sure how that compares to your 5 series configuration...

If you can, keep me posted!


----------



## mullman (Jan 5, 2006)

dapharsyde said:


> Mullman,
> 
> Let me know your experience with hardwiring your V1 - I plan on doing the same thing with mine, although I don't think I have the original wiring harness from my V1 anymore. I currently power it via cigarette lighter in my corolla, but would like to have it hardwired in my bimmer.
> 
> ...


I really do not expect any trouble, but I will tap a switched 12v up top near the rear view mirror. Probably sunroof main or similar. IMHO there is no need to rip into the dash.

I will keep you posted.


----------



## mullman (Jan 5, 2006)

elee said:


> Just spoke with BMWED, they said that my car was released to carrier yesterday with an ETA of 6/15. I called BMT again this afternoon, and as of 1600, dispatch found my VIN and said that the truck should almost be in Chapel Hill right now. It looks like I might actually get my weekend delivery!! I can't wait!


elee? Is it there? :eeps:

Beautiful weather here today, so I rode another BMW, a 1964 project I got running for customer.
It's a bit of a hack job with no front fender or mufflers, but that is what the owner wanted, reminiscent of a 50-60's bob job.


----------



## elee (Feb 1, 2006)

I haven't heard anything from the dealership yet. I may have to swing by there during lunch and see if I can find it on the lot. You're right, the weather will be great all weekend! I'll find out soon and let you know.


----------



## mullman (Jan 5, 2006)

I just talked to BMT.
My car is on a carrier.
Hammer down, heading South.
Next stop, my dealer!

WOOT!

I will ride over to the dealer this afternoon and check the situation
Today or Tomorrow! :thumbup:


----------



## elee (Feb 1, 2006)

WOO HOO!! I just got back from the dealership- the car is on the lot. 

They'll detail it and fill it with gas and I'll be picking it up at 9am tomorrow. The european plate was still on the rear so I'll keep that one as a souvenir and put the front plate back on. Finally, the wait is almost over.


----------



## mullman (Jan 5, 2006)

Perfect elee!
Congrats!

That is cool about getting your second plate - hopefully no one along the chain snagged mine.


----------



## zfore (Jan 4, 2006)

elee said:


> WOO HOO!! I just got back from the dealership- the car is on the lot.
> 
> They'll detail it and fill it with gas and I'll be picking it up at 9am tomorrow. The european plate was still on the rear so I'll keep that one as a souvenir and put the front plate back on. Finally, the wait is almost over.


Outstanding!:thumbup:

My CA emailed me this morning to say my X3 should be on the lot tomorrow, but I'll have to wait until Monday for re-delivery. Only a matter of a few sleepless nights now.


----------



## dapharsyde (Feb 19, 2006)

My pickup is supposed to be in NJ (closest to the VPC out of all of us) - and I haven't heard anything at all from my dealer. See my earlier post about him being slightly useless. :dunno: I guess it doesn't matter too much since I'm not back in town until 6/30 anyways, but it would be nice to be getting updates like you all are. Enjoy your new rides when you get em!


----------



## mullman (Jan 5, 2006)

Dap-

Call BMT and track your VIN (last 7 digits).
At least that way you'll know where she is...


----------



## aprilED (Oct 27, 2005)

*Got The Call!!!*

Am picking up the car today!. Hopefully there are no issues

Thank you all...


----------



## mullman (Jan 5, 2006)

I just saw mine in detail at the dealer.
Looks perfect!

Window sticker laminated and in passenger seat.
Euro plate still on the rear.

Picking up this afternoon!

I was in the area doing some shopping and dropped off my registration/ins and plate (lease transfer), but my CA said in my state I can drive on the europlate for 30 days (in other words you have 30 days to register the vehicle here although it already is) so I WILL. :thumbup:

PERFECT Father's Day present spending tomorrow morning in church & lunch with my family, then the afternoon playing with my new car (V1 install, debadging, install ED plate on front. 

DON'T forget that LeMans is tonight/tomorrow on Speed TV. Audi V10 TDIs are running strong as I type this.
Then at 1pm tomorrow is a special on M cars - DO NOT MISS IT!










http://www.speedtv.com/features/777/

Life is Good


----------



## Kzang (Apr 12, 2006)

WOOOHOOO! Its great you are getting your car today Mullman. :thumbup: 

My day will come soon!!!!!!

2 more weeks lol


----------



## dapharsyde (Feb 19, 2006)

Well, after going an entire weekend of not hearing from my (now very useless) CA, and knowing all the rest of you had received your cars despite being further away, I placed a call to BMW ED directly. They informed me that my vehicle was released last week on the 14th, and hit my dealer on the 15th or 16th. The car has been sitting there ever since, without a single word from my CA. Needless to say, I am a bit peeved by the level of service they've provided, and unless I get a very fair price on the accessories which I plan to purchase, I plan on having this experience reflected closely during the survey.

While it's true that I could have done all of the legwork myself last week and found out all of this information myself, it is clear that the rest of you had dealers that were pro-active about keeping you in the loop. Those are the dealers that should be rated 5's across the board - not the ones that make you call BMW ED to find out where your car is. Otherwise, how would another customer ever know the difference when they have to choose a dealership?


----------



## zfore (Jan 4, 2006)

The wait is finally over!!!!:banana: On the way to pick up the X3.

Dropoff in Zurich on 5/5
Freedom arrived in port on 6/4
Bugged dealer daily starting on 6/5
Called today to get me off his back.


----------



## mullman (Jan 5, 2006)

SWEET zfore!

Put this thread to bed and start a new one.

zfore, bugging the dealer daily since 6.5!
CONGRATS, and looking fwd to pics!


----------



## mgidwani (Feb 20, 2006)

mullman said:


> aprilED-
> 
> Here are some phone numbers if you want to try your luck.
> 
> ...


I just tried call BMT and they said that only the dealer could call and find out status. Can you tell me what you did to get them to tell you where your car was?


----------



## zfore (Jan 4, 2006)

The guy I talked to originally gave the same line about only providing information to dealers, so I asked nicely and promised not to bother them again if they checked the status.


----------



## mullman (Jan 5, 2006)

Call the number on this page

http://www.pmtghome.com/contactus.aspx

Hit zero ask very nicely to speak with someone who is able to track a vehicle.

Usually, Beth (receptionist) will have to try several people in dispatch before someone will pickup the phone. Very nicely ask them if they can track a vehicle. They will need the last 7 digits of your VIN. Depending on your conscious you could tell them you are with so&so dealer. Your CA could do this, but has already moved onto other sales not concerned as you, the paying customer is, regarding the exact minute your car will arrive. YOU are paying for the car, YOU have a right to the information, IMHO.

NOTE, this is only for Bavarian Motor Transport (aka Precision Motor Transport) delivered cars - other parts of the country are serviced by Waggoners which have complete web tracking...


----------



## mgidwani (Feb 20, 2006)

zfore and mullman,

Thank you for the suggestions. I will try again on Monday if my car doesn't arrive. I am going out of my mind. I gave Harms the car in Florence on April 27th and its almost 2 months now. I know (or at least think) that my car is finally on a truck to the dealer. Yesterday, I drove by the dealer and there was a PMTG truck out there. I stopped in to see if my car was on the truck but my useless SA didn't even get up and said we will just have to wait. I could have killed her. She is completely useless and I will be complaining to the dealer and BMWNA about her when I am done with this process. Anyway I was anxiously wait outside the dealer for them to unload the cars and then all of a sudden the truck pulled away. I was crushed. Another SA saw my dissapointment and asked if I was waiting on a delivery and I said yes. He said what's your name and followed up with when my car was scheduled to arrive. He said Monday.

I am obviously anxious about getting my car, but my SA could care less about following up on it for me. If I don't tell her exactly what I expect her to do about following up, she doesn't do a damn thing. Completely worthless. Other SAs at the dealer have approached me or offered to help me and they are not getting a dime from the sale. So I have to say I still like the dealer but not my SA.

Still in purgatory! :bawling:


----------



## mgidwani (Feb 20, 2006)

Well, it is 3:30 today and I called PMTG and they told me the truck is in Ohio. I should get delivery late today or early tomorrow. :thumbup:


----------



## mullman (Jan 5, 2006)

mgidwani-

That is great news, congrats!  

Do not be too tough on your SA, she is doing what she hast to do to keep her income up. Most dealers, at least in my area, have adopted a volume sales model now and if you are not selling 25+ cars per month, you just are not making any money. To me that sounds like a daunting task, but I am not in sales.

I know the local dealer's model is this: The salesperson gets 20% of anything over invoice+$1000, depending on tenure min commision on an invoice sale is $200-400. There are all kinds of kickbacks and bonuses based on Customer Service surveys. In other words you could sell an $8x,xxx 7er car at invoice and get $200, or $1000 over invoice and still get $200. Commission-wise I was suprised it was that low, but again, I am not in sales so this may be the norm.

Anywho, just think within the next 24 hrs or so that new 330i will be in your driveway :thumbup:


----------



## mgidwani (Feb 20, 2006)

Thanks for the support mullman. I know I am getting frustrated, but I see the light (zenon lights that is) at the end of the tunnel. My stress level has reduced a ton since I talked to PMTG and I know it will be soon. Thanks again!


----------



## gmkemp (Jul 4, 2006)

OK, Can anyone help! My car is on the Integrity, left on 7/24/06 and is scheduled to arrive in Newark on 8/7/06. How the heck do you find how to track this boat? OK maybe I have not read all the posts, does anyone have a quick answer???


----------



## dapharsyde (Feb 19, 2006)

Wow, this thread is a blast from the past...

Check out the sticky entitled "shipping/redelivery links"

Since you're fortunate enough to have an East Coast delivery, you can track your car from the WW website. IIRC, using your VIN number as the tracking identifier will give you some more info on your car's journey. Using the AISlive website will allow you to track the cargo vessel. Kind of a pain to find your particular vessel amongst the sea (pun intended) of other boats, but once you find it you can keep a close eye on it and post snapshots to this forum like the rest of us losers that posted earlier on this thread 

BTW - mullman - I ended up doing my V1 hardwire install using a fusetap. Seemed much cleaner, and I didn't have to cut into any wires. Also, since I prefer to mount my V1 near the bottom of windshield (yes, I am aware of the lesser performance, but I'm used to it being there from my past car), wiring to the glove box was a shorter path.


----------



## gmkemp (Jul 4, 2006)

Hey, thanks much for your help! Was able to find and track.


----------



## chrisinvermont (May 13, 2006)

*Thread Ressurection*

Well in the interest of conservation, I am resurrecting this thread instead of starting a new one. I just received an email from Thomas at MADA that my car will be on Freedom departing Bremerhaven tomorrow August 1, and arrive in Jersey on the 14th. Hopefully I will have the car by Labor Day!

Anyone else on this ship? We dropped off last week, July 24th.

Chris


----------



## dapharsyde (Feb 19, 2006)

woohoo! long live the "freedom" thread! i expect you and other shipmates to be as attentive to the AISlive website as zfore, mullman, elee and i, providing up-to-the-minute updates!


----------

